# Proper cleaning of tank after wipeout???



## giamann (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, I am looking for some advice on the proper way to clean / disinfect my tank after an unknown "something" wiped out all my fish.

My tank is just a small 6-gallon, one of those complete starter kits you get in a box. I had a black molly, and a couple red wags in it. I noticed one day the black molly had white slime all over it, ran to the local aquarium place and tried one those "cure-alls" that turned the water blue. Next morning both red wags were dead, followed shortly thereafter by the black molly. Thought it might be "ich", but I'm not so sure.

There is now a black powdery substance on the plastic plants and rocks.

Long story short.... what is the best way to clean-up and start over? Do I take all the sand (Tahitian Moon sand), rocks, plants and ornaments and boil them, or ... ????

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

do you have a heater in the tank? One thing that will get rid of ich, if that is what you had is to increase the temperature over 82F. You should be okay with a 50% water change and check your parameters. I also wonder if your tank there cycled fully. If you clean everything, you will lose the helpful bacteria that is living in your tank.


----------



## giamann (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I do have a heater in the tank, it is set to maintain between 75 -80 degrees. Is this too low? 

I did a 70% water change the day I saw the fish were sick along with the medicine (unfortunately it would seem this was not enough).

So I should be OK with doing a 50% water change and checking parameters? Nothing else? Thanks in advance for your reply!

Chris


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

do you have fish in there?
if you do then take out all of the gravel and scrub and rinse til your hands hurt, i would also recommend using as hot a water as you can handle to clean the gravel
any other decorations do the same to, if the arent plastic boil then
as for the tank it self scrub hard and rinse out and clean well all filtering system pipes etc
and do a 75% water change
and add some melafix, to treat any possible fungul diseases


hope this helps


----------

